# Screen Printing Press Plans



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

This screen Press I made doesnt look legit enough.. I was wondering if anyone knew of any Screen printing press Plans.. Any sites etc.. Any help is appreciated.. 

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Forget looks, how does it work? You'll be the only one looking at it.


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

It seems like it could get the job done.. but i heard if a press is not well constructed it can bring many problems.. Basically my press is like a piece of wood with hinges to hold the press... but i dont have a shirt bed for it or nething so i was wondering if anyone had plans for it..


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

If your mechanically inclined, I would go to Dick Blick and look at the picture of their simple one color press and see if you could replicate that as close as possible.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The main thing that may not be evident from the Blick picture is you want the screen to have some off-contact from the shirt bed. It is easy to do, but it's important.


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

the hinges that Im using seem to lift up about 1/8th a inch maybe alittle less.. would that be fine for leaving some off contact room?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tonz-sk8 said:


> the hinges that Im using seem to lift up about 1/8th a inch maybe alittle less.. would that be fine for leaving some off contact room?


Yes, that's a good start. If you are doing a thicker garment and need more off contact, just tape some coins or other spacers to the frame on the shirt side.


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

alrighty thank youu


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Another book that might be helpful is Printing T Shirts for FUn and Profit I know they have one in their but I used their plans for a home made exposure box and so far so good


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

So yeah this thread is a little old but if any of you havent found a plan yet, check out:

http://www.printingplans.com/

they pretty much give you all the supplies and step by step instructions on how to build a four color press. Hope it helps!


----------



## Michael Phipps (Jun 10, 2008)

jayman2143 said:


> So yeah this thread is a little old but if any of you havent found a plan yet, check out:
> 
> Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press
> 
> they pretty much give you all the supplies and step by step instructions on how to build a four color press. Hope it helps!



Thanks for recommending the site!


----------

